# What is your Favorite Gig/Handle combination?



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Here are the ones I use. The gigs are custom made stainless copies of a #7 B & M. The handles we make ourselves. They are bamboo but they nothing like the ones marketed by some of the bigger companies. Each one is handmade and handled many times throughout the process to ensure quality. Each one is individually straightened, and the wooden points that the gig fits are turned down from blanks of extremely durable South American Hardwood. We have them available from 8-14 feet.We have a distributor that works the Pensacola area and I was just wondering if any of you guys have seen any of these in the local shops? If you have seen or used them I would like to get your opinion/comments on how they worked for you?








The white pipe is pvc that has been heated and shrunk over them to hold the wooden point in place.








These are the same gigs and handles I have been using for about the past 10 years.








A close up of one of the gigs.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

havent seen1 in person but it sure looks good in the picture......


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you have any distributer's in the Tallahassee area?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't seen 'em in P'cola. If you know of a local store that carries them, please post. They look REAL nice, and is always good to support PFF'ers!


----------



## sneakyr (Aug 1, 2008)

I definitely like the B&m gig head.I prefer the 8 pk.Started with7s they would not hold up while poling.Also reds & sheepheads would always tear my 7s up.Ive seen bambo poles for sale not your brand.Does your poles last 8to10 yrs or were you talking about your stainless gig head.My gig poles came offApache helicopters.Air craft aluminum i guess.very riged and really light wt.I think its the rotor shaft, there 14 ft long tapered on both ends and fits the b&ms perfectly.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I have personally used many of Five Prongs gig handles and I highly recommend them! Those guys turn out a quality product that you can depend on. If you've never used one you should give them a shot.:letsdrink


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *sneakyr (8/5/2008)*I definitely like the B&m gig head.I prefer the 8 pk.Started with7s they would not hold up while poling.Also reds & sheepheads would always tear my 7s up.Ive seen bambo poles for sale not your brand.Does your poles last 8to10 yrs or were you talking about your stainless gig head.My gig poles came offApache helicopters.Air craft aluminum i guess.very riged and really light wt.I think its the rotor shaft, there 14 ft long tapered on both ends and fits the b&ms perfectly.


Yes indeed, if the poles are taken care of they will last you a long time, years for most people. As long as you don't leave them out in the sun or in the weather for extended periods of time they are extremely durable. I have seen that several guys use dowels for theirs and I am sure that they work but then you have the issue of not having any flexibility if you happen to stick a fish right in front of the boat and the boat runs over it before you have a chance to recover and snap!!! :bangheadNot with a bamboo handle it will bend a considerable amount and under most conditions stop the boat before it is close to breaking.Just to clear up any misunderstanding I don't build the stainless heads, I had them built several years back. I forgot to mention earlier that all of our handles are turned down to match the shape cones on all B & M gigs.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *whitebc13 (8/5/2008)*Do you have any distributer's in the Tallahassee area?


Matthew's Wholesale Bait & Tackle covers that area but I am not familiar with all of the stores that they work. I will do some checking and see what I can find out.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

If anyone had them in Tallahasse it would be Rivers Bait and Tackle on S Adams.

Also might want to check with Crums in Panacea.

I have a bamboo stand just down the road. Might head over there with a chain saw this weekend.


----------



## whitebc13 (Aug 5, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/5/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *whitebc13 (8/5/2008)*Do you have any distributer's in the Tallahassee area?
> ...




I have an account at my store with Mathews, do they carry these handles?


----------



## stickmyshare (Jun 11, 2008)

those are the poles i use, says they are made in andalusia. i love them. 

where can i get one of those stainless gig heads? can i get the plastic piece and the wood dow by themselves?i just haven't called them yet to find out...all the information is on the pole.

you can get them at the bait store on corner of pace and cervantes.now that i let this out i hope the next time i need onethey still have them.i haven't foundthe 14' poles anywhere else.

are the man to see for these poles? if i pass thru andalusia can i stop and pickseveral up?.


----------

